# Probleme de résolutions avec Mavericks



## Eldoctor62 (24 Octobre 2013)

Salut  a tous,

J'ai un mac mini 2012 et 2 écrans Viewsonic vx2453 qui jusqu'a aujourd'hui fonctionnaient bien !

Les résolutions n'étant pas native sous OSX j'utilisais Switchresx pour m'en créer une par écran et hop un rendu nickel ... Mais ça c'était avant... Car depuis que j'ai mis Mavericks impossible de mettre 1920x1000 sur le 2eme écran... L'onglet résolution customs a disparu pour le second écran et quand j'en créer une nouvelle elle n'est pas dans la liste déroulante das le menu paramètre de l'os...

Quelqu'un sait il comment forcer a passer cette résolution ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

Je pense qu'il va te falloir patienter jusqu'à une mise à jour de Switchresx.

Cela dit, là, ça n'est pas un problème matériel, mais "système" via un utilitaire "non Apple", donc, on déménage.


----------

